# How to make her happy



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

I would love to hear real world stuff you do to make your woman happy. 
I'll start with some of mine

Make her lunch 

Rub her feet when she gets home from work 

Do stuff during work day that she can't like heck on a bill 

Flowers with a balloon 

Little notes and cards 

Listen to her about her day 

Screw her brains out like a caveman 

Do a load of laundry or dishes 

Take care of dinner sometimes,, take out or cook 


Ok. Now let's hear it from the guys.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jeez, @jdesey Seven new threads in one day. And I thought @SMG15 was an excessive thread starter.

Get off TAM and work on your relationship.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Howsabout just being the person you are. You will attract someone into your life who will appreciate who you are and not require effort on your part to be happy. Or you can go on grovelling at her feet. It is your choice.


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Why is there so much negativity in the responses. Just looking for ideas


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Personally you might try to even out your alpha and beta characteristics a bit more. It sounds like you are thinking that it is your job to make your woman happy and it isn't. It is your job to be a good man (honest, hard working, ethical, compassionate, direct communicator, etc.) and a good partner not her servant/errand boy. If she is happy with who you are as a person then it's a good match. If she isn't and it requires you to do things for her all the time, then she isn't really that into you and it probably won't last. Not that there is anything wrong with spoiling your partner and doing things to show your appreciation, but it has to be balanced. Your post sounds like you might be a little PW'd.


----------



## Camper292000 (Nov 7, 2015)

OP should read some Red pill Blue pill. Google it or go to rational male. Com. That's my 2 cents


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

If you are lucky then it's possible to make your parents happy.

Unfortunately there is no one else in the world, whose happiness can be influenced by any of your actions.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

happiness comes from within grasshopper!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You can't make someone happy. You can behave in ways that make it easier for them to be happy - or vice versa. They need to do the same for you, though, else they're either selfish or indifferent to you (just taking advantage). Kindness, respect, listening, and generosity - BOTH ways - can increase both of your potential for happiness, together. It does not work unidirectionally for long.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Listens to me. Tries to understand what I am saying.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe try a firm slap to the ass before sending her off to the kitchen.

Which, of course, is right next to the laundry room.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

Your list is fine.

However, the truth is much simpler - love and appreciate her. That is all she really needs and wants - and for that matter, so do you!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

OP those are all good things. It feels good to do nice things for someone you care about. I would only caution to only do them as long as you are sure she is appreciating you and the effort you are putting forth. Human nature being what it is, people have a tendency to begin taking things for granted. I was happy to see the "caveman" part. That is among the most important things you can do IMO.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

jdesey said:


> I would love to hear real world stuff you do to make your woman happy.
> I'll start with some of mine
> 
> Make her lunch
> ...


You cannot make her or anyone happy. No-one can make you happy. People can treat each other well and if they respond with happiness, that is up to them.

Treating them with kindness as you feel you need them to be happy and want to have sex with you is manipulation from neediness.


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

Here is what works for me...

Consider yourself a single parent. 

Whatever your spouse helps with, is icing on the cake.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

First off: You cannot make someone happy. Happiness is a choice by someone. 

I do however attempt to speak her love languages:

* Talking to her about her emotions.
* Going to church with her.
* Attending bible studies with her.
* Paying bills on time and keeping household finances in order.
* Doing well at my job to keep a steady income.
* Running to keep somewhat fit
* Unsolicited back and shoulder rubs
* Not asking or joking about anything sexually related
* Giving her grace when she treats me like **** because she is Peri-menopausal.


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

She's rarely happy. I just try not to make her more upset now.:frown2:


----------



## AKA Broken Arrow (Feb 19, 2016)

Me and my wife are working on R after I had an affair last year. I recently started a new initiative called "Saturday tokens of appreciation." I'll buy her a small gift and leave it by the coffee pot on Saturday morning with a note. The gifts are nothing extravagant, a coffee mug, a t-shirt, a cheap iPod for the gym (she started going to the gym), a new case for her phone, an orchid. You get the idea.

This went on for weeks and she asked me to stop last week. She said that she really appreciated my efforts but she didn't want me to have to "do this" every week and she didn't want me spending the money on gifts every week. It's probably a good thing as I was running out of ideas on things to buy for her. 

I also stressed that I wasn't doing this to further our R, just doing it to show how much I appreciate everything she has done for me (and continues to do, most of the time).


----------

